# Killing Coyote Documentray



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

half way through this film has anybody seen it? whats your thoughts?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey,
Is your screen name the name of your company?


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

yes why


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Just seems like a shameless product plug.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Must...resist...shameless promotion...

ill give you... 3 spams out of 5!

:spam: :spam: :spam: O O


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

how can i change my name to not offend anybody on here??


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

um...create another account?


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

FWIW, I'm not offended. No offense to anyone.


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

i finally finished watching high plains films Killing Coyote and im not sure what to think of it at this point.

It was an attempt to make predator hunters look like the bad guy but i exected it seeing that it was sponsored by the fund for animals, but it was interesting to say the least.

No more prize hunts in AZ just hope that doesnt spread elsewhere


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've heard about this video but haven't seen it how did you get it and how much to send it to me to watch and i will send it back


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

google it under "Killing Coyotes" or check the high plains films web site you can order the dvd at their site....its something to see if youre a predator hunter and wish to understand what the wild animal rights people are attempting to do


----------



## halligm (Jan 17, 2005)

I've seen this, I don't know why there is such a fuss over it, they are still having contests in AZ, in fact check out Predator Masters Website, they just had thiers, I go to about 7 contests a year and love it. In fact I'm sponsoring one in Northern South Dakota, everyone should come, click the following link to find out more and email me w/any questions: http://sodakadventure.com/Contest.htm

Good Luck and don't let the activists get you down!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

my mistake.....the movie is hard to follow

I was wondering what the different regulations are around the country for hunting yotes

In PA season is open year round with no limit with certain rules applied during bear, deer (rifle) and spring turkey. Night hunting is allowed, but no scope mounted lights. No decoys in PA


----------



## halligm (Jan 17, 2005)

Crybaby, thanks for the email. Here in South Dakota about the same deal but you can only use rimfire rifles after dark. I think that is a strange rule but probably for safety reasons. We sure have a good time hunting Yotes here. How far are you from Ralston, VA? The only reason I ask is because my sister lives there and we go see her about once every 2 years. It would be fun to see how you easterners call coyotes.


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

i live in north central PA 60 miles west of williamsport......eastern calling i think is different because we hunt a different species........a lot of folks say easterns are tougher then westerns its not that at all just they are harder to come by...but not impossible to hunt


----------

